# Upper Sandusky Reservoir



## boater15 (Mar 31, 2012)

Any know what the motor limit is on the newer Upper reservoir(the one you can drive all the way around)? also, how is the fishing there never fished it before? thanks for the info.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Electric only, and the fishing is getting better every year.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I live here in upper sandusky..the new water res. Was a not a bad place to fish unti the the seaweed took over.. I think its sad but its all bout dear hunting round here, fishing dont mean much..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

The reservoir use to be in my backyard, so take it from somebody who watched it go from THE ultimate deer hunting spot to the body of water it is now. The new reservoir if people don't over fish it, can be one of the gems of N.W. Ohio. It was built with fish in mind. That is why it was built with spawning flats, timber left standing, various depth changes, a conservation pool (deep water) and the weed beds are allowed to grow. It gives fry places to survive. If it was meant as a "drinking water only" body of water, they would have just made a round "bowl" type reservoir. I watched the construction of this reservoir starting at the draining of the original swamp it now sits on, and this can be the Best "public fishing" spot in at least all the surrounding county area. It will require you to use techniques though to deal with vegetation i.e. "punching" through the mats with jigs, or tossing mice, or large profile worms across the tops of the mats. I've watched many big bass blast up through the vegetation to eat a weightless worm drug across the tops on a sunny afternoon. If you know how to fish this type of impoundment, there is none better. If you're a spinner bait, and crank fisherman, only, stay at home, you'll hate it.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

So u think I could frog it and ffind sum sucsess?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boater15 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info.!!!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Yep. Froggin' it is really productive, so is night fishing the open pockets with twitching a crank bait.


----------



## Jt Homes (Aug 22, 2018)

Captain Kevin said:


> The reservoir use to be in my backyard, so take it from somebody who watched it go from THE ultimate deer hunting spot to the body of water it is now. The new reservoir if people don't over fish it, can be one of the gems of N.W. Ohio. It was built with fish in mind. That is why it was built with spawning flats, timber left standing, various depth changes, a conservation pool (deep water) and the weed beds are allowed to grow. It gives fry places to survive. If it was meant as a "drinking water only" body of water, they would have just made a round "bowl" type reservoir. I watched the construction of this reservoir starting at the draining of the original swamp it now sits on, and this can be the Best "public fishing" spot in at least all the surrounding county area. It will require you to use techniques though to deal with vegetation i.e. "punching" through the mats with jigs, or tossing mice, or large profile worms across the tops of the mats. I've watched many big bass blast up through the vegetation to eat a weightless worm drug across the tops on a sunny afternoon. If you know how to fish this type of impoundment, there is none better. If you're a spinner bait, and crank fisherman, only, stay at home, you'll hate it.


What is the fishingike at reservoir #1 ? I ran into a guy fishing at new rez and he said all the fish were killed by a run off issue from a nearby farmer??


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

avantifishski said:


> I live here in upper sandusky..the new water res. Was a not a bad place to fish unti the the seaweed took over.. I think its sad but its all bout dear hunting round here, fishing dont mean much..
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I agree, seems like Odnr just gave up on stocking fish, they cater to bird watchers and of course hunting, pond 33 could have already been restocked and good again, we don't get 20 inch ice very often.


----------

